# Strange feelings, can anyone relate?



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I hope you're all doing ok? I was just wondering if anyone else gets this feeling where they feel like they are going to almost dissapear at any minute or float away? or like i'm going to suddenly realize life is completely fake and run around like a psychopath? it's the weirdest thing i've ever felt, it feels like i'm on the verge of psychosis and it comes with this doomed feeling and the feeling that i'm going to lose control of myself/actions! 
Also if I try to imagine a person say my brother for example I imagine him but it's like he's not an actual person like he exists in my mind, like when i'm not around he doesn't exist and my mind tells me ''shit how can that person be real, that's fucking weird'' and then it makes me panic because I feel like i'm crazy but I almost believe these thoughts because everything does seem completely unreal, makes me feel trapped in my body and trapped in the world, makes me think about the universe as a whole and it just seems completely crazy and unreal and not true? 
I know all these things i'm feeling I shouldn't be feeling, but it feels like the longer I think about this shit the more it has control over me but I cannot stop myself!
Can anyone relate?
Thank You


----------



## ihatethis (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, this is the very definition of DP.


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep. I can relate 100%. What you are describing is DP. It's horrible and overwhelming... But it can get better.

You have to not give any meaning to the thoughts. Your brain will then get bored and move on. I realize this is harder said than done... As I have not even been able to do it yet... But it's what works. You aren't crazy, you aren't going to disappear, you aren't going to just snap, you are fine. It's just anxiety making you freak out. That's all. Just ignore your brain, or laugh at the thoughts. Eventually they will disappear.









I hope you're ok. PM me if you need too. Xxxxx


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I can relate to the ''going to disappear/float away at any moment'' feeling a LOT. I feel non-existent 99% of the time. Like I'm not even there.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

feeling non-existent? Check. It doesn't help that the DP onset schizoid- qualities in me. I don't talk when I don't need to, and today, no one addressed me or looked at me for 2 periods. I had this urge to get up and punch someone in the face to make sure I was real.


----------



## indy (May 20, 2012)

I get that feeling quite a lot, actually. Like if I don't concentrate hard enough everything around me will fade away and nothing will exist anymore. And sometimes I feel like I have to make an effort to pull myself back into my body, like my consciousness is floating away. It goes away sometimes, but mostly it is there.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

indy said:


> I get that feeling quite a lot, actually. Like if I don't concentrate hard enough everything around me will fade away and nothing will exist anymore. And sometimes I feel like I have to make an effort to pull myself back into my body, like my consciousness is floating away. It goes away sometimes, but mostly it is there.


I know exactly what you mean by this. ''Sometimes I feel like I have to make an effort to pull myself back into my body, like my consciousness is floating away."
"


----------

